# Pitts and Spitts Pellet Smoker



## frioman (Dec 4, 2017)

Does anyone have any experience with the Pitts and Spitts Pellet Smokers?  I had my mind dead set on a Yoder YS640.  I went to look at and it is very solid, plus I have heard great things about it.  While I was there this dealer also had the Pitts and Spitts 18x30 and 25x36 Pellet smokers and they are very nice.  The build and fit and finish is very nice.  It is all welded construction.  I asked the dealer about them and he said they have been building stick burners awhile now and are now entering the pellet grill market.  I wanted to check with the experts here before I made a decisions to see if anyone had any first hand experience with the Pitts and Spitt pellet grills?

http://pittsandspitts.com/pellet-grills/


----------



## troutman (Dec 5, 2017)

I bought one several months ago and LOVE it.  Cooked everything imaginable on it.  I bought it right from the place where they make them off of Hempstead Hwy in Houston.  Only comment I do have to make is the smoke level on this unit is very low, it burns very efficiently.  I went and got an AMPNS tray and a Tube to get some smoke in my unit.  Other than that it's a cooking machine, well built and should last a long time.....

http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/had-to-scratch-an-mcs-itch.269351/


----------



## frioman (Dec 5, 2017)

Thanks. That is very helpful. Have you done much grilling on it? Does it get hot enough to get some decent grill marks?  I see they have a direct grill kit. Have you used one?


----------



## troutman (Dec 5, 2017)

Forget the grill kit.  A pellet smoker (they mistakenly refer to it as a grill) was really never designed to be like a propane grill or even a good charcoal grill.  It's mainly what it is, a glorified outdoor convection oven.  Having said that, it makes awesome smoked whatever you put on it.  You set the temp, walk away and it does the rest.  Just remember you have to augment the smoke with a smoking tube or tray.

No matter which one you end up buying, don't waste your money on the grilling feature, in my opinion.  It's nothing more than a door in the grease plate that allows direct heat to the bottom of the grate.  If grease goes in the hole (which you know it will) it ends up in the bottom of the cooker, then you've got a mess to clean up.  It does get up to 400*, supposedly, I've never tried to burn it that hot.  I do 325-350* for poultry all the time however.  Good luck !!


----------



## shuter (Aug 30, 2018)

troutman said:


> I bought one several months ago and LOVE it.  Cooked everything imaginable on it.  I bought it right from the place where they make them off of Hempstead Hwy in Houston.  Only comment I do have to make is the smoke level on this unit is very low, it burns very efficiently.  I went and got an AMPNS tray and a Tube to get some smoke in my unit.  Other than that it's a cooking machine, well built and should last a long time.....
> 
> http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/had-to-scratch-an-mcs-itch.269351/


I realize this is an old post, but wondering if your thoughts had changed at all on the Maverick? I'm looking hard at them. Also, does yours have the Pellet Pro controller? Wondering because of your comments on low smoke production. They've gone to a Roanoke controller now and from what I can gather, there's a higher level of smoke production. Thanks for your time!


----------

